# Cat's cradle (game)



## Silvia

Qualcuno sa come si chiama quel gioco che si fa intrecciando il filo tra le dita? Come a formare una rete che poi si passa a un'altra persona e via dicendo. Scusate per la pietosa spiegazione, ma spero che qualcuno abbia capito! Il suo nome in inglese è cat's cradle (sempre che vi possa aiutare).

Grazie


----------



## leenico

> Qualcuno sa come si chiama quel gioco che si fa intrecciando il filo tra le dita? Come a formare una rete che poi si passa a un'altra persona e via dicendo. Scusate per la pietosa spiegazione, ma spero che qualcuno abbia capito! Il suo nome in inglese è cat's cradle (sempre che vi possa aiutare).


Mi dispiace, non mai sentito questo gioco. Forse è un altro nome.


----------



## Silvia

Lee, if you google cat's cradle as an image, you'll understand what it is


----------



## cuchuflete

Ecco Silvia:


----------



## leenico

> Lee, if you google cat's cradle as an image, you'll understand what it is


 Addesso lo so. Sai che io non gioco cossi. Io fatto questo e mi amici chiamami nome.  Anyway it's a string game. here is a bunch of them

http://www.gardendigest.com/string/


----------



## Silvia

I am not looking for that game! I'm looking for the name in Italian.


----------



## Alfry

Silvia said:
			
		

> I am not looking for that game! I'm looking for the name in Italian.


 
io ricordo qualcosa come 
il gioco dell'elastico
la culla... ma risale agli strati più profondi della mia corteccia celebrale... meglio non "ravanare nel torbido"


----------



## miri

"Ravanando nel torbido"  a me viene in mente il termine"scubidu", ma non sono sicura se si riferisca solo agli oggetti prodotti intrecciando fili di vari colori o anche al gioco .


----------



## walnut

Sì! Scubidù, anche secondo me si chiama così, grande miri!  W.


----------



## Silvia

Ma scubidu non è solo l'intreccio che si usa come portachiavi?


----------



## Alfry

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ma scubidu non è solo l'intreccio che si usa come portachiavi?


 
ad esser sincero non lo ricordo con questo nome


----------



## Silvia

Ecco qui


----------



## Alfry

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ecco qui


 
infatti io ricordavo il cagnolone LOL


----------



## walnut

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ma scubidu non è solo l'intreccio che si usa come portachiavi?


Quello è venuto dopo! Quando ero piccola io - aarrgh - Scubidù era solo il gioco. HTH  Walnut


----------



## Silvia

Grazie, walnut!

Il problema però (e la domanda sorge spontanea) è che ai tempi dei miei genitori l'inglese non si usava, ma conoscevano quel gioco, che però non mi risulta avesse un nome all'epoca (o forse chissà... l'hanno rimosso!), perciò... dici che gli è stato dato quel nome successivamente? Che origini incerte!


----------



## walnut

You're welcome, Silvia! Mi informo in famiglia. Secondo me, invece, potrebbe essere un nome "d'epoca", ho un vago ricordo in questo senso.  W.


----------



## walnut

Ciao Silvia

ecco cosa mi scrive mia madre! 

"il gioco di cui parli era quotidianamente praticato da tua madre sulle ginocchia della zia Irene. Credo che scubidù sia da riferirsi agli anni 60 70. Allora lo chiamavamo ripillino (non ti giurerei che non fosse un termine toscano)"

HTH  Walnut


----------



## Silvia

Grazie, almeno qualcosa abbiamo trovato!!!


----------



## Alfry

Silvia said:
			
		

> Grazie, almeno qualcosa abbiamo trovato!!!


 
ho chiesto anche a tutti i miei colleghi ma nemmeno loro ricordano il nome sebbene ricordino perfettamente il gioco


----------



## Willi

Hi there,
another question about games  
What's the Italian name for "cat's cradle", which is that game (if I'm not mistaken) you play with strings or elastics?

Many many thanks in advance


----------



## You little ripper!

I think it's called _culla del gatto or cestino del gatto_.


“Cat’s Cradle” sta infatti a indicare il cosiddetto “cestino del gatto”, quel gioco fatto con uno spago intrecciato tra le dita delle mani a formare diverse figure da passare tra i due giocatori. Link


----------



## moodywop

I remember my mother teaching us this game but I can't for the life of me remember what we used to call it. Dictionaries translate _cat's cradle _as _ripiglino_.


----------



## Willi

Oh, yes, maybe. *Ripiglino* rings a bell. (Quanti anni...  )
Grazie to both of you


----------



## DesertCat

There was also this thread a long time ago:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20580&highlight=cradle


----------



## Julie_

Da me quel gioco si chiama "filo filetto", anche se dubito sia il nome ufficiale...


----------



## Angelo7

Alfry said:


> io ricordo qualcosa come
> il gioco dell'elastico
> la culla... ma risale agli strati più profondi della mia corteccia celebrale... meglio non "ravanare nel torbido"



Anch'io lo chiamavo il gioco dell'elastico e la culla era una delle figure che si potevano ottenere.


----------



## Stain

Angelo7 said:


> Anch'io lo chiamavo il gioco dell'elastico e la culla era una delle figure che si potevano ottenere.


----------



## Einstein

Pare che il gioco sia meno conosciuto in Italia. Infatti il libro _Cat's Cradle_ di K. Vonnegut (che probabilmente ha ispirato qualche domanda in questo thread) è stato pubblicato in Italia con un altro titolo: _Ghiaccio-Nove_.


----------



## Morimegami

Willi said:


> Hi there,
> another question about games
> What's the Italian name for "cat's cradle", which is that game (if I'm not mistaken) you play with strings or elastics?
> 
> Many many thanks in advance




In Italian is "ripiglino". I mean, it is the only way I heard this game was called  Not usual game nowadays.


----------



## daniegab

Ciao

secondo wikipedia e i dizionario di inglese del corriere dovrebbe essere il gioco Ripiglino: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripiglino e http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_inglese/Italiano/R/ripiglino.shtml


----------

